# الشيخ يوسف استس في الميزان



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

​نسمع كثيرا عن اسلام القس الكاثوليكي يوسف استس الذي كان مبشرا مسيحيا و سافر الي الكثير من البلدان ليبشر بالمسيح مع الكثير من المبشريين
الذي تحول الي الاسلام عام 1991 عن طريق رجل مصري يدعي محمد 
و له الكثير من المقاطع علي الانترنت و يعتبرة الكثيريين قدوة و شهادة حية لدخول القساوسة للاسلام

و في هذا الموضوع لن اجرح في شخصة او عائلتة او دينة الجديد
لكن فقط في ميزان العقل و المنطق 
هل كلامه صحيح ام مجرد ادعائات ؟


الفهرس
مقطع فيديو للدكتور هولي بايبل يشرح فيه اكاذيب يوسف استس :                            #*2*
1200 شخص يعلنون اسلامهم بسبب محاضرة واحدة !! :                            #*3*
توضيح بعض اخطاء يوسف استس المبشر الاسلامي :                            #*4*
اسلام شاب امريكي علي يديه بسبب محاضرة :                            #*5*
كيف اصبح مسلماً (1) :                            #*6*
كيف اصبح مسلماً (2) :                            #*7*
يناقض قصة اسلامه بنفسه !! :                            #*8*
القس السابق يجهل الايمان المسيحي :                            #*10*
لماذا اختار الاسلام و جهله التام بالمسيحيه :                            #*18*
حلقة الداعية يوسف استس في الميزان ( سؤال جرئ )        			  			#*26*​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مقطع للدكتور هولي بايبل يرد فيه علي الكثير من ادعائاتة و يفضح كذبة
[YOUTUBE]?v=4m180WJTYUo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

1200 شخص يعلنون اسلامهم بسبب محاضرة واحدة !
[YOUTUBE]?v=Fh609utcZgk[/YOUTUBE]


هو الشهادة متنفعش الا اذا نطقها بالعربي مع انة مش فاهم معناها

و هؤلاء لم يقل احد انهم مسيحيين و لا هم قالوا ذلك عن انفسهم 

و ما الذي يمنع ان يكون هؤلاء دفعت اليهم نقود ليقولوا هذة الكلمات و لن يراهم احد بعد ذلك 
خاصة ان مثل هذا الشيخ لا يصعب علية فعل هذا الامر لانة كان موسيقيا متخصصا في الموسيقي الترفيهية فلا يصعب علية عمل مثل هذة العروض و ان يأتي بهؤلاء الاشخاص فقط لصنع تمثيلية

و لم تسلم كل القاعة  
فواضح جدا من الاشخاص الموجودين ان معظمهم سلفيين يلبسون الجلباب و العمة و ملتحيين

و لماذا لم يقوم اي منهم باعلان سبب دخولة الاسلام  
ما الذي اعجبة ؟
كيف اقتنع بالاسلام ؟
ما هي ديانتة القديمة ؟
الي اخرة من الاجابات التي يجب علي كل من يدخل الاسلام ان يعلنها للعالم لكي نفهم سبب دخولة الي هذا الدين

 و يبقي السؤال الاهم :
كيف لاحد ان يترك عائلتة و عقيدتة و فلسفة حياتة و طريقة عيشة فقط لمجرد ان يسمع عظة من احد الاشخاص ؟

اليس هذا مجرد هراء لا يصدقة طفل
 ​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*توضيح بعض اخطاء وكذب يوسف استس المبشر الاسلامي*

توضيح بعض اخطاء وكذب يوسف استس المبشر الاسلامي

للدكتور
Holy_bible_1


نسمع معا لمبشر مسلم وهو مثال للكذب الاسلامي

هو يبدأ كلامه ويقول انه كان مسيحيا يريد ان يخلص العالم فلم يكون هادئ ولكن كان عنيف وهذا الكذبة الاولي لان المسيحية لاتريد العنف ولا يوجد امر بالعنف في الكتاب المقدس

إنجيل متى 11: 29
 اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.

فهذا ليس من صفات المسيحي

هو يقول انه رحل كثيرا مع المبشرين وهذا الكذبة الثانية

وفقط تعريفا به هو داعية مسلم امريكي ولد سنة 1944 في ولاية اوهايو وتربي في هوستن ومن سنة 1962 الي 1991 كان موسيقي للموسيقي الترفيهية وانتج واخرج بعض البرامج الموسيقية الترفيهية واصبح مسلم في بداية سنة 1991 علي يد مسلم مصري اسمه محمد وتعلم العربيه والقران في المغرب ومصر وتركية ومن بعدها اتجه مباشره للدعوة الاسلامية للامريكان من بداية سنة 2004 في هناة الهدي الامريكية الاسلامية

ملحوظة لايوجد اي دليل في حياته انه كان مبشر مسيحي او انه يرحل مع المبشرين المسيحيين كما ادعي كذبا بل كان موسيقي ترفيهي

سبب تركة للمسيحية

الذين يقولون ان الكتاب قال ولكن هذا لا يوجد في الكتاب وعندما كان يقول لهم الكتاب لم يقل ذلك فيقولوا لهم غير مهم طالما الناس تصدق ذلك

بامانه هل احد يصدق ذلك ؟ اليس الكتاب المقدس موجود في كل مكان بكل اللغات واي مبشر سيقول عدد ليس له وجود سيهاجم مباشرة فكيف يقول هذه الكذبه ويعتقد ان المسيحيين سيصدقوه

فيدعي ان هذا ضايقه وبدا يدرس تراجم مختلفه ولكنهم غير متطابقين فقال لان هذه تراجم ولهذا درس اليونانية الكونية وهو يعرف اللاتيني ولكن الفلجاتا مجرد ترجمه ايضا

فاتسائل ما هو معني عدم التطابق الكتاب المقدس هو معاني نفهمها باي ترجمه وليس حروف تحفظ مثل القران

ويقول ان اليوناني صعب لان الحروف صعبة

وهذا الكذب الثالث لان الحروف اليوناني اسهل بكثير لمن يعرفها من العربي او الصيني او غيره وهو اسهل بكثير في قواعده من العربي لان حروفه سواء الكبيره او المتشابكه سهلة القراءة قديما وحديثا

وبعد ان درس ذلك اكتشف ان المسيح هو تكلم لهجة من العبري اسمها الارامية وهنا اتوقف قليلا هو كان مبشر ويسافر كثيرا مع المبشرين ويعرف لاتيني ودرس يوناني وبعد هذا اكتشف ان المسيح تكلم بالارامية وهو لم يكن عنده اي خبره عن ذلك

ولم يسمع ولا مره واحده في مدارس الاحد في صغره ان المسيح تكلم بالارامية

وهو في كل هذا يستخدم انترلينير اي الكلمة الانجليزي يساويها اليوناني فلمذا درس يوناني وهو يستخدم الانترلينير ؟ ام ان كل هذا فقط مجموعة من الكذب ؟

ويقول ان احمد ديدات ودكتور ذاكر نايك مخهم مثل الكمبيوتر وهو رحل كثيرا مع ذاكر ( ملاحظة هو قال انه كان يرحل مع مبشرين مسيحيين والان اكتشفنا انه يرحل مع مبشرين مسلمين وليس مسيحيين لان الكذاب نساي )

وعندما درس ذلك عرف كتاب اسمه سترونج

ملاحظة اي احد يبدا في دراسة الانجيل يوناني يعرف قاموس سترونج هذا من ابجديات دراسة الكتاب المقدس بلغاته الاصلية ولكن لنعبر عن هذا

وابيه كان عنده نسخه ضخمه

مع ملاحظة ان اليوناني سترونج 5624 كلمه فقط وهو يصفه بالضخم جدا ايضا نعبر هذه النقطة

فجاه اكتشف اكتشاف كبير ان نفس الكلمة تحمل معني وتجدها تحمل معني اخر

ملاحظة اولي استخدامات الكلمة في اليوناني ادق بكثير من العربي فالعربي من الممكن ان الكلمة تعني معاني ليس لها علاقة ببعض هذا بغض النظر عن التشكيل والتنقيط اما في اليوناني فالكلمة تحمل معاني متقاربة بمعني مترادفات

فما يقوله هنا غير امين بالمرة

فيقول انه عندما يقراء القران يقراوه بالعربي ولكن كم واحد يعرف الكتاب المقدس بالارامي

اولا الكتاب المقدس لغته ليس الارامي الا في اشياء قليلة جدا والعهد الجديد كتب باليوناني الذي كان هو اللغه السائدة ولايزال الكثير يتكلمونها وايضا تقريبا اكثر من 13 مليون ولكن الكتاب المقدس ليس محدود في اليوناني بل كل انسان علي وجه المسكونه يقدر يقراء الكتاب المقدس بلغته ويفهمه

ولكن العربية الفصحي لغة القران لايتكلم بها احد ولا حتي السعوديين

ثانيا الكتاب المقدس يترجم لاي لغة ولهذا منذ البداية يتكلمون به باليوناني واللاتيني والسرياني والقبطي والاباء مفهومهم واحد في كل مكان ولكن القران مفسرينه يقراوه بالعربي فقط ويختلفوا في معني كل كلمة فيه فايهم هو الذي يعطي المعني ؟

ويضرب مثال بالقاعه انه لو قراء اي جزء من القران سيفهمونه

واول جزء بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وهنا اتسائل ما هو معني بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لكل هؤلاء في القاعه
فالقرطبي قال فيها ست وثلاثون مسالة و معظمهم تقريبا اختلفوا فيها
بل بعضهم لم يعتبرها اصلا من القران
بل وبعضهم اختلف فيها هل مكية ام مدنية

في تفسير ابن كثير
وهي مكية، قاله ابن عباس وقتادة وأبو العالية، وقيل: مدنية، قاله أبو هريرة ومجاهد وعطاء بن يسار والزهري. ويقال: نزلت مرتين: مرة بمكة ومرة بالمدينة، وحكى أبو الليث السمرقندي أن نصفها نزل بمكة، ونصفها الآخر نزل بالمدينة، وهو غريب جداً، نقله القرطبي عنه.

ويقول ابن الجوزي
وقد اختلف العلماء: هل هي آية كاملة، أم لا؟
واختلفوا: هل هي من الفاتحة، أم لا؟
واختلفوا في الجهر بها في الصلاة فيما يجهر به،
واختلف العلماء في اسم الذي هو «الله»:
ويكمل بكلمة اختلفوا في كل مقطع في تفسيره لهذه الجمله

فهم اختلفوا في اصالتها واختلفوا في معناها واختلفوا في تركيبها واختلفوا في المجاهره بها واختلفوا في زمن نزولها واختلفوا واختلفوا ....



ولكن الكتاب المقدس اول اية اقدر اقدم اكثر من 100 ترجمه وكلهم معني واحد لااختلاف عليه
1: 1 في البدء خلق الله السموات و الارض
واقدر اقدم اكثر من 100 مفسر مسيحي ويهودي ولم يختلف احدهم علي معناها



ويقول مغضوب عليهم بضم الهاء وعليهم بكسرها فلها قراءتين واساله اي القراءتين صحيحة ؟

ويقول 1.6 بليون ولكن في الحقيقه الناطقين بالعربية فقط 310 مليون والباقي يجهلها اي 0.19 فقط من المسلمين يعرفون العربية والباقي 0.81 % لا يستطيعوا ان يقراوا القران رغم ان عدد المسلمين

وهنا يسال من يحفظ القران ولكن السؤال من الذين رفعوا ايديهم اسئلهم كم واحد يفهم القران كامل دون اختلاف ؟ لايوجد لانهم اختلفوا

يقول عدد من الكتاب المقدس ان الله ليس انسان وليس ابن انسان
وهذه كذبه اخري فالعدد لا يقول ذلك

سفر العدد 23: 19
 لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَانًا فَيَكْذِبَ، وَلاَ ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلْ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ يَفِي؟

وشرحت هذا العدد تفصيلا فهو لا ينكر صفة التجسد ولكن ينكر ان الله يكون مثل الانسان الكاذب وقائل هذا العدد هو بلعام ابن بعود ولكن في الاصحاح 24 تكلم عن نبوة تجسد الله

سفر العدد 24
  أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.

اخذ العدد لاحد اصدقاؤه المبشرين فقال له هذه حرف اس كبيره وليس حرف اس صغيره
وبأمانه لايمكن ان تكون هذه اجابة مبشر مسيحي

إنجيل متى 9: 6
 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»

فيقول انه لايوجد حروف كابيتال في العبرري ولا الارامي ولا العربي فهو يكذب

الحقيقه بحثت في كتب الرد علي الشبهات واقوال المفسرين وفي مكتبه الكترونية بها 12000 الف كتاب ولم اجد تعليق واحد علي سفر العدد 23 : 19 يقول هذا الكلام واس كبيره واس صغيره

الاسلام انتشر بالسيف
 يقول ان القران 604 صفحة 114 سورة 6666 اية ويقول لاتوجد كلمة السيف ولا مره واحده

فاتسائل كم مره تكلم قاتلوا
جائت قتل بمشتقاتها 170 مره هذا غير النصوص التي تحملها بطريقه غير مباشرة

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ
(البقرة 191).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ 
(البقرة 193).

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ 
(البقرة 216).

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ 
(البقرة 217).

وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(البقرة 244).

فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا 
(النساء 74).

الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا 
(النساء 76).

فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلًا 
(النساء 84).

وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا 
(النساء 89).

إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ 
(المائدة 33).

إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ 
(الأنفال 12).

فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(الأنفال 17).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ 
(الأنفال 39).

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ 
(الأنفال 60).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ 
(الأنفال 65).

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ 
(التوبة 5).

وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ 
(التوبة 12).

أَلَا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 13).

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 14).

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 
(التوبة 29).

إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ 
(التوبة 36).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير 
(التوبة 73).

وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا 
(الأحزاب 26 و 27).

فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ 
(محمد 4).

فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ 
(محمد 35).

وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ 
(البقرة 191).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ 
(البقرة 193).

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ 
(البقرة 216).

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ 
(البقرة 217).

وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(البقرة 244).

فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا 
(النساء 74).

الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا 
(النساء 76).

فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلًا 
(النساء 84).

وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا 
(النساء 89).

إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ 
(المائدة 33).

إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ 
(الأنفال 12).

فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(الأنفال 17).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ 
(الأنفال 39).

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ 
(الأنفال 60).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ 
(الأنفال 65).

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ 
(التوبة 5).

وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ 
(التوبة 12).

أَلَا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 13).

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 14).

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 
(التوبة 29).

إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ 
(التوبة 36).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير 
(التوبة 73).

وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا 
(الأحزاب 26 و 27).

فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ 
(محمد 4).

فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ 
(محمد 35).

هذا غير تعبير الجهاد 41 وتعبير الحرب 11 وغيرهم الكثير


يقول في الكتاب كلمة سيف 200 مرة
ملحوظه ولا مره واحده اتت بامر عام للقتال بطريقه مستمرة ولا مره واحده
فايهما الاهم الكلمة ام المعني
ولكن هو فكره اسلامي يهمه فقط اللفظ

ويقول انه ذهب الي المبشر

انجيل متي 10
 34 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا.
 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا.
 36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.

وهنا بالطبع معروف لكل مسيحي انه يتكلم عن سيف الاضطهاد الذي سيتعرض له كل مؤمن

إنجيل لوقا 22: 36
 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لكِنِ الآنَ، مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفًا.
فسيف الذي يقصده هنا هو سيف كلمة الرب

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 4:12
 لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6: 17
 وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ.

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 16
 وَمَعَهُ فِي يَدِهِ الْيُمْنَى سَبْعَةُ كَوَاكِبَ، وَسَيْفٌ مَاضٍ ذُو حَدَّيْنِ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِهِ، وَوَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَهِيَ تُضِيءُ فِي قُوَّتِهَا.

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 16
 فَتُبْ وَإِّلاَّ فَإِنِّي آتِيكَ سَرِيعًا وَأُحَارِبُهُمْ بِسَيْفِ فَمِي.

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 19: 15
 وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَخْرُجُ سَيْفٌ مَاضٍ لِكَيْ يَضْرِبَ بِهِ الأُمَمَ. وَهُوَ سَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِعَصًا مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَهُوَ يَدُوسُ مَعْصَرَةَ خَمْرِ سَخَطِ وَغَضَبِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

فالرب يتكلم عن سيف الكلمة وهو تعاليم الرب الذي اطاهم اياه خلال فترة خدمته معهم فالان يجب ان يستعدوا بكلمة الرب ان يواجهوا حرب ابليس

والذي يؤكد ذلك ان المسيح قال لهم
22: 37 لاني اقول لكم انه ينبغي ان يتم في ايضا هذا المكتوب و احصي مع اثمة لان ما هو من جهتي له انقضاء
وهذا يؤكد ان المعني الحرب الروحية مع ابليس اثناء صلب المسيح وبعده
وايضا ما يؤكد ذلك ان بطرس لما اخطأ واستخدم سيف لقطع اذن عبد رئيس الكهنه السيد المسيح وبخه
إنجيل متى 26: 52
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ!

ولوقا البشير في نفس الاصحاح يقول
48 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»
49 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَا يَكُونُ، قَالُوا: «يَا رَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟»
50 وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى.
51 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وقَالَ: «دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا.

فالرب يرفض استخدام السيف المادي ولم يقصد هذا ولكن يتكلم عن السيف بمعني كلمة الرب

ولهذا لايوجد تناقض بين وصية الرب يسوع المسيح بعدم مقاومة الشر بمعنة عدم مقابلة الشر بالشر مع كلام انجيل لوقا البشير الذي يطلب فيه الرب يسوع المسيح من تلاميذه ان يتمسكوا بسيف الكلمة



ويكذب كذبه اخري ويقول انه كتب في ايطاليا حيث يترجم اللاتيني فقال انهم يعملون بالشمعه كانوا ياكلون مكرونة فسقط مكرونه فعملت شكل اس ولكن الكلمة الاصلية هو ورد
يقول في اليوناني الكلمة لوغوس فكيف تحولت لوجوس الي سورد بالمكرونة ؟ ارجوا من اي احد يحضر لي تفسير واحد يقول هذا الكلام انها في الاصل ورد ومكرونه حولتها سورد

ملاحظة متي 10: 34 او لوقا 22: 36 لايوجد مخطوطة واحدة ولا ترجمه قديمه واحده قالت ان الكلمة الاصلية هي ورد اي كلمة فلا يوجد اي اختلاف علي اصالة العدد من القرن الاول الميلادي وما بعده

هذا هو الذي يتهمنا بالكذب ونحن نري ماذا يقول من مجموعة من اكاذيب

اقدر اقول هذا رجل مسلم صحيح يعرف ان الكذب حلال في ثلاث حلات ويعرف ان المعاريض ممدوحه من اله الاسلام الكذاب وابو الكذب

والرب يحمي اولاده من هذه العثرات وهؤلاء الذئاب الخاطفة

والمجد لله دائما


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اسلام شاب امريكي علي يدية بسبب محاضرة !

[YOUTUBE]?v=houmYx-Ev34[/YOUTUBE]

فجأة بعد انتهاء المحاضرة 
يقوم احد الشيوخ ليقول من يريد ان يدخل الاسلام الان
و يقولها باللغة الانجليزية في محاضرة بالقاهرة !!!!
و رغم ان الناس حولهم من كل جهة
الا ان الشيخ عينة علي الجهة التي اتي منها الشاب من قبل حتي القاء الدعوة
و الشيخ الاخر ايضا و هو يلقي الدعوة لدخول الاسلام ناظر الي هذة الجهة فقط وليس اي مكن اخر 
لماذا؟!!!!!!!!!

يسألة الشيخ هل تعرف ان محمد هو رسول من عند الله ؟  
فيجيب نعم بثقة كأنة عارف من سنين مش دي اول مرة يسمع عن الاسلام

و قال الشهادتين باعربية كالعادة  
و كأنها بالانجليزية اصبحت بدعة فلا معني لها الا في العربية

و كالعادة لم يقل لماذا دخل الاسلام و ما الذي شدة الي الاسلام بهذة الطريقة ليترك كل شئ لاجلة  

و كما قلت سابقا و اكررها  
من يترك عائلتة و فلسفة حياتة و طريقة عيشة و دينة ليدخل حياة اخري فقط لاجل محاضرة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!

 ​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

كيف اصبح مسلما ( 1 )

[YOUTUBE]?v=V5c_wdv16Zg[/YOUTUBE]


كان يتصور ان الرجل يرتدي جلباب كبير و لدية زبيبة و لحية .. 
كيف كان مبشرا و يتكلم مع المسلمين و يبشرهم و لم يكن يعرف ان هذة الاشياء لا يفعلها كل مسلم 
بل كيف هو يبشر و لا يعرف شئ عن المسلمين لدرجة انه فوجئ بأن الرجل مسلم و يلبس ملابس عادية و ليس لدية علامة الصلاة 
هال كان يبشر في كوكب اخر او كان محبوسا طيلة حياتة لا يعرف شئ و لا يطلع علي الاديان و لا يقابل احد غير المسيحيين


الشيخ المترجم للقصة يقول انه في احد المؤتمرات سألته سيدة هل تأكلون بأيديكم  
فأجاب ساخرا لا بل بارجلنا 
و كأنة لا يعرف ان الاكل باليد سنة 
و هذا موقع اسلام ويب يؤكد هذا الكلام
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=51496 
بل يجب الاكل باليد اليمني 
و ببعض الاصابع منها ايضا 
كما ورد في موقع العقاب الاسلامي
http://www.alokab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=42700 

لاحظ غمزتة في الدقيقة 8:53 بعد ان انهي كلامة  
ماذا تحمل من معاني 

سؤاله للرجل هل تؤمن بالله يحمل ايضا الكثير من علامات الاستفهام  
الا يعرف و هو مبشر من هم المسلمون و ما هي عقيدتهم
و كيف لا يعرف انهم يؤمنون بأدم و ابراهيم و موسي و سائر الانبياء
ما هذا الجهل ؟
اي مبشر يكون ؟

المسلمون يؤمنون بالانجيل  
يا له من كذب
 ​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

كيف اصبح مسلما ( 2 )

[YOUTUBE]?v=XsixVyYos7w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

كان له قس يحذرة ان يبتعد عن هذا الشخص
فما فائدة التبشير الذذي كان يقوم به 
الم يكن يبشر المسلمين

قال له لا تمس القرأن و لا تقرأة  
اي نصيحة هذة اليس القرأن مثلة مثل اي كتاب اخر يجب دراستة 
اليس هو مبشر و يجب علية ان يعرف عن جميع الاديان 
ماذا سيحدث ان قرأ القران 
لنري

جائت كل الاتصالات تقريبا تريد تقبيل يدية و قدمية 
و لم يعلق اي من الشيخين علي هذا  
اليست هذة عبادة و شرك بالله ​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

الشيخ يناقض نفسة 

[YOUTUBE]?v=E9Y_kHouQ40[/YOUTUBE]

الترجمة بأختصار

يقول كان يتكلم عن الاديان  
فقالت له زوجتة انا اريد الطلاق
قال ماذا حدث
قالت انت تتكلم كثيرا عن الاديان
فقال لا لن اتكلم عن الاديان ثانية و لا تعتقدي اني اريد ان ادخل الاسلام ( يع ) مستحيل 
فقالت له انا اريد الطلاق 
فقال لماذا 
فقالت المسلم يمكن ان يتزوج من مسيحية 
فقال لا لا اريد ان اكون مسلم .. حسنا

فقالت له هذة المشكلة ان المرأة المسلمة لا تستطيع ان تتزوج من رجل مسيحي لهذا اريد الطلاق 

فقال لم اكن اعتقد انها تريد ذلك و لكن الخبر السار انني ايضا اريد ان اكون مسلما 
اتعرفون ماذا قالت : انا لا اصدقك

انت كاذب و كنت منذ وقت قليل تريد ان لا تصير مسلما و الان تريد انا لا اصدقك اخرج الان لا اريدك 
فنزل علي السلم و فجأة تذكر ان هذا منزل والدة فقال ماذا يحدث هنا لن اترك البيت

بس 

اية بقي علاقة الكلام دة باللي قالة في الحلقة كيف اهتدي الي الاسلام مع ما قالة للشاب ( المسيحي ) عن دخولة الاسلام 
حتي الان ثلاث قصص مختلفة لاسلامة يقصها هو بنفسة
ماذا اصدق منهم ؟
اليس هذا كافيا ليثبت كذبة 
ام اغلقنا عقولنا و لم نفهم بعد 
​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يتبع لاحقا​


----------



## amgd beshara (4 سبتمبر 2012)

يوسف استس يجهل الايمان المسيحي
[YOUTUBE]?v=TfetxeVjKiU[/YOUTUBE]

 قال
لم يكن كاثوليكي 
امال لية بيقولو انة قس كاثوليكي

يدعي ان احد اصدقائة القساوسة اصبح مسلما 
و هو اراد ان يعرف لماذا اسلم

يقول ان الكاهن لا يخرج عن طاعة البابا  
و هل يحق للشيخ ان يخرج عن اوامر الدين 
الا يعتبر بهذا كافرا و يحق قتلة
كما انة لا يحق لاي المسلم الخروج علي اي امام و ليس فقط شيخ الازهر مثلا
حتي لو جار و ظلم ولا يعزل بفسقة 
 الخارجون عن طاعة الإمام إما أن يكونوا قطاع طريق، أو يكونوا بغاة، أو يكونوا خوارج وهم الذي يُكفِّرون بالذنب، ويستحلون دماء المسلمين وأموالهم، وهؤلاء فسقة يجوز قتالهم 
كما جاء في الموسوعة الفقهية
http://www.dorar.net/enc/feqhia/1450 
 
هو يقول ان كل كاهن يكون مجبرا علي دراسة الاسلام
فان كان هذا صحيحا لماذا منعه القس صديقة من قراء القران كما كان يدعي في لقاء سابق
الم يكن من الافضل ان يدرس له هو القران كما هو درسة مجبرا لو كان صديقة لوجب علية ان يساعدة لا ان يمنعة مما قام هو و كل الكهنة بدراستة و علي علم بة


و يقول ان ترجمة جورج سيل للقرأن كانت صادقة و نقل كل المعاني ببشكل صحيح 
و لكن هذا غير صحيح فجميع المسلمون يتهمون المستشرق جورج سل بأنه خان الترجمة و هذا نجدة في الكثير من المواقع الاسلامية 
من هنا 
http://jeunesse123.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post.html 
و من هنا
http://www.atida.org/forums/showthread.php?t=5719 
فلماذا لا يقول صراحة ان هذا رجل خائن و قد حرف معاني القران 
فأما انه جاهل و لا يعرف 
او انة يعرف و يكذب 


يقول ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية قد تم انشائها قبل ولادة السيد المسيح ب 300 عام من قبل الاسكندر الاكبر 
هذة ليست كذبة بل كارثة تاريخية
فلا يوجد في اي تاريخ كان و لا اي مرجع علمي او حتي من تحت بير السلم يذكر ان الاسكندر هو مؤسس الكنيسة الكاثوليكية و الاسكندر معروف انه جعل اليونان كلها تعبدة كأله و هذا لانة كان يري نفسة اله كما ادعي و انتهي هذا الامر بموتة
 ان المسلمين هم من يبجلون الأسكندر الأكبر ذو القرنين أنه من الأنبياء وقد ورد فى القرآن أنه ذهب إلى مغرب الشمس وأكتشف أنه تغرقب فى بئر من طين وذكر ابن عبد الحكم أنه زار الاسكندرية عام 871م وشاهد جامع ذى القرنين أى الاسكندر. كما ذكر المسعودى أنه رأى أثراً يسمى قبر الاسكندر حين زار المدينة عام 944م
وفى القرن السادس عشر الميلادى جاء ليون الافريقى إلى الإسكندرية وطاف بأرجائها فوجدها فى حالة يرثى لها، وليس بها سوى شارع واحد طويل ومبنى على شكل ضريح تحيط به الأكواخ والخرائب وفيه جثة الملك الاسكندر، ويذكر أن مسلمى المدينة كانوا يزورون قبر الاسكندر للتبرك به، وكان القبر فى وسط المدينة بالقرب من كنيسة القديس مرقص، وهذا يتفق والكان الموجود به مسجد البى دانيال
حيث ساد الاعتقاد ان المقبرة تقع اسفل هذا المسجد


و يكمل قائلا كلمة كاثوليكي تعني عالمي فهي كانت المذهب العالمي للامبراطورية الرومانية 
 كاذب
كلمة كاثوليكي كلمة يونانية تعني الجامعة و القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكي هو اول من اطلق هذا الاسم علي الكنيسة الغربية 


و كانت تخالف اليهود و المسيحيين الاوائل 
و هل اليهود و المسيحيين لهم نفس المعتقدات حتي تخالفهما معا
هذا غير ان مؤسسها هو القديس بطرس الرسول تلميذ السيد المسيح و هي لا تختلف في اي شئ مع جميع المسيحيين من حيث الايمان و الجوهر 


و يقول ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بها  صور و اصنام وفي كل مكان
مع ان الوصية الاولي في سفر اللتثنية و خروج انا الرب الهك لا يكن لك الهه اخري امامي
و لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا

كل مسيحي يعرف ان الصور المقصود منها منع تسلل العبادة الوثنية الي شعب الله و لم يكن المقصود تحريم الصور و الايقونات عموما 
ويظهر ذلك بوضوح من أمر الله لشعبه قديمًا بإقامة صورًا معينة هو حددها، لا كحليّ يتزين بها بيت الرب، وإنما كجزء حيّ في الطقس التعبدي. فخيمة الاجتماع نفسها والهيكل فيما بعد جاء برسم إلهي، أيقونة مبدعة تصور السمويات (عب 8: 5، خر 25: 40)، كما احتويا صورًا مثل تمثاليّ الكاروبين على غطاء تابوت العهد... وكان موسى وجميع الشعب يسجدون أمام التابوت، والرب يتكلم معهم من بين الكاروبين (عد 10: 35-36، خر 25: 22). هذا وكان الشاروب مصورًا على حجاب خيمة الاجتماع بين قدس الأقداس والقدس. كما صارت صورة الكاروب وحدة فنية متكررة منقوشة على حوائط الهيكل، وعلى مصراعيّ الباب (1 مل 6: 27-29، 32؛ 2 أي 3: 7) دلالة على حلول الله في بيته المقدس.
أمر الله موسى أن يعمل تمثالاً من النحاس لحيّة محرقة (نارية) يضعها على عمود في البرية لتكون سرّ شفاء لكل من ينظر إليها (عد 21: 8-9).
إذن الله لم يمنع الأيقونات والتماثيل إلاَّ من حيث الخوف عليهم من السقوط في الانحرافات الوثنية. لكن إذ زال هذا الخوف صارت الأيقونات تقوم بدور تعليمي بكونها لغة جامعة يفهمها كل إنسان أيًا كان جنسه،
فهناك عبادة تقدم لله وحدة و تكريم يمكن ان يقدم لغير الله 
فنحن نكرم القديسيين و لا نعبدهم 
كقول السيد المسيح من يكرمكم يكرمني

لا يوجد اي مسيحي بسيط لا يعرف تلك الحقائق و حتي غير المسيحي  كيف لا يعرف ان يفرق بين التكريم و تقديم العبادة 
!!!!!



 و هكذا تهرب من ما اعجبة و جذبة للاسلام و ما سبب دخولة في الاسلام لم يشرح لنا  
بل دلس و كذب و تهرب​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو كله كوم *
*وترجمة المكرونة السباجتى دى كوم تانى *
*بس ما قالش كانت بالصلصة وألا بيضا ؟*
*عشان تفرق معايا وانا باعيد قراءتى تانى *
*هى المكرونة كانوا بيزرعوها زمان ؟؟؟*


----------



## amgd beshara (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو كله كوم *
> *وترجمة المكرونة السباجتى دى كوم تانى *
> *بس ما قالش كانت بالصلصة وألا بيضا ؟*
> *عشان تفرق معايا وانا باعيد قراءتى تانى *
> *هى المكرونة كانوا بيزرعوها زمان ؟؟؟*


لا كانت اسباكتي بالصلصة 
فلما وقعت و هو بيقرا و بيترجم و بياكل في نفس ذات الوقت عملت شكل اس كبيرة بالصلصة 

بس 
اللهم لا اعتراض 
ولا انت عايز تقول حاجة:thnk0001:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو لاحظت انه فتح المصحف على أول آية ( الفاتحة ) وسأل من بالقاعة عن أول جملة ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*الفاتحة دى بيحفظها أى عيل عنده اربع سنين ...اساس *
*وبعدين على آخر المصحف ( قل أعوذ ) ...!!!!!!!!!!!*
*نفس الشئ ينطبق عليها ...حفظ المعوذتين أيضاً شئ طفولى بحت*
*لأنهم بيصلوا بيها ...*
*طبعا الشيخ يوسف أسباتس بيستهبل فيها عشان اللى واقف قدامه ( الجدع الأسمر الحليوة دة ) مايعرفش إن دى أبسط سور بيحفظوها للعيال عشان يبداوا يصلوا ...*
*زى ما ييجى واحد كدة يقول : كملوا ورايا ( باسم الآب ) هاه بعديها أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*" عندما تُعشق المخدرات " ...فعلاً *


----------



## amgd beshara (4 سبتمبر 2012)

> *( الجدع الأسمر الحليوة دة ) مايعرفش إن دى أبسط سور بيحفظوها للعيال عشان يبداوا يصلوا ...*


اعتقد و الله و اعلم انه اصلا مش مسيحي دة كان عمال يهز راسة و يعيط مش فاهم لية
جايز بيعمل بلقمتة:smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> لا كانت اسباكتي بالصلصة
> فلما وقعت و هو بيقرا و بيترجم و بياكل في نفس ذات الوقت *عملت شكل اس كبيرة بالصلصة *
> بس
> اللهم لا اعتراض
> ولا انت عايز تقول حاجة:thnk0001:


*لاهُمَ لا أعتراض*
*إن كانت بالصلصة فنعم هى الكلمة* Sword
*وإن كانت بيضاء فبئس هى الكلمة* Word
*أقول قولى هذا واستغفر الله لى ولك ولأخونا ( أسباتس )*
*أكمل يا اخى الفاضل جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ...مع باكو صلصة وفصين ثوم :smile01*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 سبتمبر 2012)

> *زى ما ييجى واحد كدة يقول : كملوا ورايا ( باسم الآب ) هاه بعديها أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


عرفت منين المعلومة دي؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يوجد رجل عاقل فى الدنيا يترك المسيحية لاى دين اخر ابدا


----------



## amgd beshara (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*لماذا اختار يوسف استس الاسلام*

لماذا اختار الاسلام

[YOUTUBE]?v=1rtv2QkLNlY&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]

يقول انني احب المسيح و عندما دخلت الاسلام احببتة اكثر 
لية يا شيخ ؟
 لاني عرفت ماذا اقول بعد اسمة ( علية السلام )

طبعا محبتش تعاليمة اللى في الاسلام لانها مش موجودة  
و محبتش قصة حياتة اللى في الاسلام لانها مش موجودة 
و محبتش اعمالة اللى في الاسلام لانها مش موجودة
لكن حب المسيح اكتر علشان ( علية السلام )
بيقول
jesus علية السلام 
و كان المفروض يقول 
christ علية السلام
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
( لا تعليق )

بيقول فضل ( سنين ) يدرس و يقارن بين الترجمات للكتاب المقدس عبري و يوناني و انجليزي  
و في نفس الوق !!!
كان بيدرس القرأن بالا نجليزي
فجاله شيخ قاله :
لو كنت اخدت الوقت دة في دراسة القرأن كان زمانك بقيت عالم

مع ان الغريب انة لسة قايل انة كان بيدرس القرأن  
يعني ناقض نفسة في جملة واحدة

دة غير ان تعلم اللغة العربية محتاج وقت كبير جدا علشان تعرف قواعد الصرف و النحو و الاعراب و اللاغة ... الي اخرة 


يقول انه ليس لدي المسيحيين اي نسخة من نسخة من نسخة من نسخة من الكتاب المقدس  

و هذا بالطبع كذب و تدليس  
لان النساخ كانت لديهم دقة شديدة في النقل و كانت تتم مراجعتهم و يكون اختيارهم امرا مهما هذا غير ان النسخ الاصلية التي ينقلون منها لم تكن تختفي بعد ذلك بل كانوا يستخدمونها جميعا حتي تتلف القديمة تماما فتحرق او تدفن تكريما لها و يقومون بالنسخ مرة اخري من النسخة التي هي من النسخة الالية و مطابقة لها تماما 
هذا بخلاف وجود قواعد صرامة يقوم بها الكاتب وقت النسخ و قواعد صارمة لاعتبار النسخة يمكن الاعتماد عليها او لا

و بعدها يقول ان القرأن كتب باللغة العربية و هو لم يتغير  
و هذا الكلام كان بنتقدة في الجملة التي قبلها انننا نقولة بلا دليل لان المخطوطات الاصلية غير موجودة كما يدعي
اذا لنطبق نفس المبدأ
اين المخطوطات الاصلية للقرأن التي كتبت في عصر رسول الاسلام ؟


يقول ان الرجل المسلم قال له سأدخل دينك ان كان افضل من ديني 
فقال هذا رائع اقدر ان اقنعة

 و بدأ سلسلة الكذب المعتاد منة

ليس عليك ان تصلي خمس مرات 
ليس عليك ان تكون لطيفا
ليس عليك ان تدفع ذكاة 
ليس عليك ان تصوم رمضان
ليس عليك ان تحج
الدين لا يحتاج دليل بل يحتاج ايمان

و هنا يتضح كذبة الشديد و عدم معرفتة عن ابسط حقائق الايمان المسيحي الذي يعرفة اي طفل صغير فما بالنا ( بالقس ) 

 ليس عليك ان تصلي 5 مرات في اليوم
الم يقرأ قط تعاليم الكتاب المقدس

لنري ماذا يقول الكتاب : 

"فقال لهم لماذا انتم نيام  قوموا و صلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" (لو 22 : 46

  صلوا كل حين , ولا تملوا ( لوقا 18)

 غَيْرَ مُتَكَاسِلِينَ فِي الِاجْتِهَادِ حَارِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ عَابِدِينَ الرَّبَّ 
. فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ صَابِرِينَ فِي الضَِّيْقِ مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ
رو 12 : 11-12

16اِفْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ. 17 صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. 18اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ. 19لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ
1تس5::16
و هذا القس لم يسمع ابدا عن كتاب صلوات الاجبية المقدسة التي بها اكثر من سبع صلوات يوميا مجمعة من المزامير لداود النبي و الاناجيل بالاضافة الي الصلوات الارتجالة و التماجيد و السجود اكثر من 41 مرة في الصلاة الواحدة


 ليس عليك ان تكون لطيفا

21امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ. 22 اِمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ شِبْهِ شَرٍّ.
1تس5 : 21

و السيد المسيح وهو كمثالى في كل شيء، كان يدعو إلى المثاليات. وفى مقدمة ذلك كان يدعو إلى الكمال، إذ يقول " كونوا كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل" (مت 5: 48

" مهما فعلتموه بأحد اخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر، فبى قد فعلتم (متى 25)

ومن أجل تعليم السيد المسيح في العلاقات مع الناس، هى قوله " مهما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم، افعلوا انتم بهم". وقوله أيضًا "بالكيل الذي به تكيلون، يُكال لكم".

لم يعرف كل هذة التعاليم التي تحثنا حتي علي عدم مقابلة الشر بالشر  
: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ،
مت 5 : 39

  وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هذَا الدَّهْرَ، بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ، لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ.
رو 12 : 2

الْمُعْطِي فَبِسَخَاءٍ الْمُدَبِّرُ فَبِاجْتِهَادٍ  الرَّاحِمُ فَبِسُرُورٍ.
 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ
رو 12 : 8-9

 لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
  فَإِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ. وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ. لأَنَّكَ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا تَجْمَعْ جَمْرَ نَارٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ».
 لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.
رو 12 : 19-21


 ليس عليك ان تدفع ذكاة 

و الحقيقة ان المسيحية ليست بها زكاة بالمفهوم الاسلامي و لكن بها عشور و بكور 
العشور هو 10% من كل دخل احصل علية 
و البكور هو بكر كل شئ بمعني اول غلة من دخلي تكون خالصة للرب من اول مرتب او اول غلة الارض و اول انتاج مصنع ... الي اخرة
و في هذا قيل في كتاب الله :

 هَاتُوا جَمِيعَ الْعُشُورِ إِلَى الْخَزْنَةِ لِيَكُونَ فِي بَيْتِي طَعَامٌ وَجَرِّبُونِي بِهَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَفْتَحُ لَكُمْ كُوى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَأُفِيضُ عَلَيْكُمْ بَرَكَةً حَتَّى لاَ تُوسَعَ.
11. وَأَنْتَهِرُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ الآكِلَ فَلاَ يُفْسِدُ لَكُمْ ثَمَرَ الأَرْضِ وَلاَ يُعْقَرُ لَكُمُ الْكَرْمُ فِي الْحَقْلِ قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
12. وَيُطَوِّبُكُمْ كُلُّ الأُمَمِ لأَنَّكُمْ تَكُونُونَ أَرْضَ مَسَرَّةٍ قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
ملا 3 : 10 - 12

"كما يزداد في الإيمان و الكلام و العلم و كل اجتهاد و في المحبة  كذلك يزداد في هذه النعمة-نعمة العطاء أيضاً" (2 كو 8: 5 – 9)

من يزرع بالشح فبالشح أيضاً يحصد و من يزرع بالبركات فبالبركات أيضاً يحصد لأن  المعطي المسرور يحبه الرب." (2 كو 9: 6 – 8) 

  أول أبكار أرضك تحضره إلى بيت الله" (عد 8: 17، خر 13: 19)

 "تعشيراً تعشر كل محصول زرعك الذي يخرج من الحقل سنة بسنة (تث 14: 22)

"متى أخذتم....العشر الذي أعطيتكم إياه من عندهم نصيباً لكم ترفعون منه رفيعة للرب عشراً من العشر هكذا ترفعون أنتم أيضاً رفيعة للرب من جميع عشوركم التي تأخذونها (عد 18: 25-28) 

و يوصينا الله أن نقدم العشور قائلاً "هاتوا العشور إلى الخزانة ليكون في بيتي طعام" (ملا 2: 8) و تعطي للاوي -الخدام- و الغريب و اليتيم و الأرملة (تث 26: 12) تقدم في المكان الذي يختاره الرب إلهك (أي الكنيسة) (تث 12: 8) 
 و قال الرب و كل من سألك فأعطه (لو 6: 30)



 ليس عليك ان تصوم رمضان

لا نصوم رمضان بالطبع 
و لكننا نصوم اغلب ايام السن تقريبا 
و نصوم اربع و جمعة من كل اسبوع 
و يوصينا الكتاب بالصوم حيث جاء فية :

"ففعلوا كلهم وتضرعوا الى الرب الرحيم  بابكاء والصوم والسجود مدة ثلاثة ايام بلا انقطاع " 1 مك13: 12)

" نَادَيْتُ هُنَاكَ بِصَوْمٍ عَلَى نَهْرِ أَهْوَا لِكَيْ نَتَذَلَّلَ أَمَامَ إِلهِنَا لِنَطْلُبَ مِنْهُ طَرِيقًا مُسْتَقِيمَةً لَنَا وَلأَطْفَالِنَا وَلِكُلِّ مَالِنَا" (عز8: 21)

" صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" (طو12: 8)

 "نَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ؟" (1 مل21: 9، 12)

" قَدِّسُوا صَوْمًا. نَادُوا بِاعْتِكَافٍ. اجْمَعُوا الشُّيُوخَ، جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ وَاصْرُخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ" يؤ1: 14)

"هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِ الصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ" (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 9: 29)

 هو يدعو للتقرب الي الله بالسمو فوق الجسديات و الشهوات الارضية و الجسدية و التوبة عن الخطية  



 ليس عليك ان تحج

نعم هذة المرة هو علي حق 
فما فائدة الحج 
ما الفائدة التي تعود من ان امر بين حجرين و امي ثلاث احجار و اسجد لحجر ... الي اخرة 
لا اري فية اي فائدة روحية او حتي عقلية 
و الحج بهذا الشكل هو موجود عند الوثنييين منذ القدم و كانت هناك اكثر من كعبة في اكثر من بلد في شبة الجزيرة و لكنها هدمت جميعا حتي تأتي التجارة كلها الي مكة

 الدين لا يحتاج دليل بل يحتاج ايمان

هل يوصينا الله في كتابة ان لا نعمل بالعقل و نفكر و ندرك حقائق الامور  
لنري مدي صحة ذلك

" قَلْبُ الإِنْسَانِ يُفَكِّرُ فِي طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ يَهْدِي خَطْوَتَهُ" (ام16: 9)

" تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى" (إنجيل متى 22: 37، 38؛ إنجيل مرقس 12: 30؛ إنجيل لوقا 10: 27)
نفكر فية و نبحث عنة و نحاول ان نعرفة اكثر و اكثر و نقترب منة اكثر و اكثر بكل ما لدينا من قدرة جسدية و فكرية و بكل محبة قلبية

"وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ تَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ  مُتَفَكِّرَةً بِهِ فِي قَلْبِهَا" لو2: 19)
كانت تحفظ هذا الكلام و لكن ليس حفظزا فقط بل كانت تفكر فية دائما في قلبها
 عبادة عقلية قلبية حبية مع الله اب الجميع

"أَطْلُبُ.. أَنْ تَفْتَكِرَا فِكْرًا وَاحِدًا فِي الرَّبِّ" (في4: 2) 

 "فَكِّرْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ" 2 تي2: 14)
اعطاة بولس الرسول وصايا و دعاة ان يفكر فيها لا ان يعمل بها فقط بأيمان اعمي و لكن ليتفكر بها ايضا

ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً  مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ.
رو 12 : 1

فلسنا نحن من نقول و لا تسالوا عن اشياء اذ تبد لكم تسؤكم  

اليس كل هذا كافيا ليثبت كم ان هذا الشخص مدلس و كاذب و لم يكن يوما قسا او مبشرا  

ايحتاج احد الي ادله اعظم من هذة  
 
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Excellent
قمة فى الروعة الموضوع كله ممتاز وشيق وفى منتهى الـتألق


----------



## amgd beshara (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> Excellent
> قمة فى الروعة الموضوع كله ممتاز وشيق وفى منتهى الـتألق


ربنا يخليك استاذي الغالي 
تقييمك و كلامك الجميل اكتر مني بكتير و انا اقل من كدة و مستحقهوش فعلا
انا لسة بتعلم منكم 
بس انت بتعمل بكلام الكتاب شجعوا صغار النفوس
ربنا يباركك و يفرحك و يزيدك من كل نعمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*



ليس عليك ان تصلي خمس مرات
ليس عليك ان تكون لطيفا
ليس عليك ان تدفع ذكاة 
ليس عليك ان تصوم رمضان
ليس عليك ان تحج
الدين لا يحتاج دليل بل يحتاج ايمان

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس هذا أسلوب رجل دين مُحترف ...ناهيك عن أسلوب قس
هذا أسلوب طفولى لا يصلح حتى للمنتديات المبتدئة !!!
وكأن الأسلام هو مجموعة من المُكبلات للأنسان 
وكأنه لو أعفاه من تلك القيود التى يراها هو لدخل المسلم فى دينه !!!
شاهدت طريقة أداءه ( على الطريقة الأميريكة ) وهو يحتفل بنطق إحدى الأخوات للشهادة الأسلامية !!!
فكان يجوب المسرح قفزاً وتهليلاً وتكبيراً ..
ثم ساق لهم حدوتة حمضانة عن محاضرة فى ( ألمانيا )
وكيف اعلن 1250 من الحضور أسلامهم بمجرد محاضرة
أى عقل ساذج يبتلع مثل هذه الأكاذيب ؟!!
أى تفاهة تُرتجى ممن أعلنوا أسلامهم بمجرد ما سمعوا محاضرة ؟
أى مُصدق لهذه المهرجانات ان لم يكن مشاركاً فى صُنعها فهو مشاركاً فى تصديقها ومشاركاً فى ترويجها 
فهو يمتهن دينه أيما امتهان دون أن يدرى !!*


----------



## amgd beshara (5 يونيو 2013)

حتي اسلامياً هذا الشخص مرفوض ...
*نقد مقالات يوسف استس*

*في انتظار حلقة الاخ رشيد :
https://www.facebook.com/daringquestions/posts/661860867164317
*


----------



## curious_30 (5 يونيو 2013)

يجب الرد على هذا المدلس 
انا اقف على الحياد لكني بصراحة لا اطيقه:bomb:


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2013)

ما الذي تريد الرد عليه يا curious_30


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2013)

*وهو قال حاجة اصلا علشان نرد عليها 

دا النسخة الامريكية من وجدى غنيم ووسام  
*


----------



## amgd beshara (6 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]?v=e-ngQ1iH514&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## curious_30 (7 يونيو 2013)

رشيد دمره مبارح:fun_lol:


----------

